# Securitas-Security Officer EMT



## Hockey (Jul 3, 2009)

Anyone know about this position?


Pay is pretty decent so just curious.  They are hiring for Security EMT.  Sit at the gate and if someone falls and scrape their knee you can go bandage em up or do you drive around or what?

Its at a large automotive location just south of my location.

Supplied your own equipment?


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 3, 2009)

Hockey said:


> Pay is pretty decent so just curious.



I stopped reading after that. If you're looking for a job, there is an opening... go for it. Especially in Michigan.


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Jul 3, 2009)

HotelCo said:


> I stopped reading after that. If you're looking for a job, there is an opening... go for it. Especially in Michigan.


Agreed, unless you have a job now that you like or that pays more.

Chances are you were looking for a job for a reason!


----------



## Hockey (Jul 3, 2009)

HotelCo said:


> I stopped reading after that. If you're looking for a job, there is an opening... go for it. Especially in Michigan.




Well I know that.


You know whats funny...I was watching the news last night and they said the state with a recent increase in job growth is Michigan.


I had to change my pants after laughing so hard


----------



## subliminal1284 (Jul 3, 2009)

I dont know how they are in MI but I have heard in WI securitas really treat their people poorly.


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Jul 3, 2009)

subliminal1284 said:


> I dont know how they are in MI but I have heard in WI securitas really treat their people poorly.


As do most private companies, but as long as its not too egregious like violating the law you will most likely deal with that anywhere.  And at least you'll be earning a paycheck while looking for another job!


----------



## Hockey (Jul 3, 2009)

I was just curious what would you even be doing?

I don't really see Securitas giving you medical supplies and say have at it.

And I don't see Securitas Ambulance so...

Unlike Dow, who does actual transports


----------



## redcrossemt (Jul 3, 2009)

Is this at the proving grounds?

GM has extensive contracts with Securitas for 911-dispatch, security, fire, and medical services at its different locations - including Milford and the Ren Cen.

They operate MFR non-transporting... have oxygen, bandages, etc. It depends on the facility, but you might walk to calls, use a golf cart, or drive in an SUV or small rescue truck.

You will mostly be doing security work. 99% of it will be door unlocks, suspicious vehicles, etc.


----------



## Hockey (Jul 3, 2009)

redcrossemt said:


> Is this at the proving grounds?
> 
> GM has extensive contracts with Securitas for 911-dispatch, security, fire, and medical services at its different locations - including Milford and the Ren Cen.
> 
> ...




Warren supposedly


They have a position in Milford that pays VERY good however.


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 3, 2009)

I worked at the Toyota plant in Princeton, Indiana.  Securitas was contracted for security, fire and ems.  I worked for them for three years before moving to Florida. 

As with all contracted security, it really depends on who you have running the security, both on the client side and on the security side.  If you have a bad apple on either side you'll have a miserable time.

Things ran smoothly at our plant and there was plenty of good money to be made.

Oh, and if you have to supply your own equipment, don't.  Find a job that supplies you with what you need.

As far as the positions we had... 


 Exterior Gate - kept unwanted vehicles out.
 Mobile Patrol - provided exterior and permimeter security, fire & ems response
 Building Patrol - provided interior building patrol, fire watch, ems response
 Fire Station - Three trucks, drove whichever was needed for the call
 Dispatch - In-house Enhanced 911 center
 Upper Brass - Each shift had a captain (4), but there was also a Chief, Dep Chief, 2 Asst Chief, a Lt... and I think that's it


----------



## daedalus (Jul 3, 2009)

I would not touch Sercuritas with a ten foot pole. They provide "security" to many hospitals in the LA area and are a joke. 

The other day a Sercuritas vehicle attempted to pull over one of our crew members on a public roadway.


----------



## DV_EMT (Jul 4, 2009)

dont do it... theyre a joke in CA. Bunch of rent a cops that think they're all that.


----------



## Afflixion (Jul 4, 2009)

Securitas has grouped with Pinkerton Private Security and Investigations. The Pinkertons run alot of government private security and are constantly hiring TacMedics. Don't know if the fact that they have teamed up with Securitas will hurt them or improve Securitas...


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jul 4, 2009)

Afflixion said:


> Securitas has grouped with Pinkerton Private Security and Investigations. The Pinkertons run alot of government private security and are constantly hiring TacMedics. Don't know if the fact that they have teamed up with Securitas will hurt them or improve Securitas...


Could be worse....they could have teamed up with Blackwater....


----------



## Afflixion (Jul 4, 2009)

Haha This is True. I don't see how that partnership will work because my understanding of Securitas is that they only provide "rent-a-cop" type security where as Pinkerton's are more lug around an MP5 or AR-15 type security. Though they do have a broad client base providing different aspects of private security.


----------



## fortsmithman (Jul 4, 2009)

I thought Securitas bought Pinkerton's and Burns Security.  I got my info from the Securitas web site.


----------



## Afflixion (Jul 4, 2009)

fortsmithman said:


> I thought Securitas bought Pinkerton's and Burns Security.



As far as I know it was a grouping not being bought out. I could be wrong but I have a few friends who work for the Pinkertons I'll ask them if they know anymore about the current state of the company.


----------



## fortsmithman (Jul 4, 2009)

In Canada the only time private security may carry firearms is if they are transporting money or items of value.  Then it's only a pistol or revolver no assault weapons.


----------



## fortsmithman (Jul 4, 2009)

usafmedic45 said:


> Could be worse....they could have teamed up with Blackwater....



I thought they were now known as Xi.


----------



## Afflixion (Jul 4, 2009)

fortsmithman said:


> I thought they were now known as Xi.



It's Xe technically but everyone still knows them as Blackwater.


----------

